# Shawn Marion



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

do suns fans actually like this dude??? i mean...maybe you guys look at it differently, but he seems scared on the court sometimes. from last year when he scored 7 pts a game vs SA, to this year where he either looks scared to shoot, or takes the softest, sissy shot around the basket, instead of dunking it. in the regular season, there are many shots he would dunk, but in the playoffs, he shoots these ugly floaters that bounce off the rim instead. what im trying to say is that if i was a suns fan, i would be on the brink of hating him. it seems like he gets scared. im not bashing him as a suns hater (because i actually like them, im not a fan, but they are fun to watch...and of course raja bell), but since the mavs beat the spurs...i wanted the suns to beat them..but marion seems like he is scared to friggin dunk the ball in dirk's face. there was this one time diaw (i would choose diaw over marion...diaw is a MONSTER) gave him a sweet pass on the baseline after he got dirk and diop to commit...they both were primed under the basket for a marion poster...what does he do? throw up a 10ft floater that clanked off the rim. you all better get amare back to how he was last season...at least he has some heart. someone needs to give marion raja bell's heart...then maybe the outcome would have been a bit different


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I hope this stops all the Marion is better than Dirk bs from the past.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im a marionitness


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

the suns should trade marion and get back a star big man.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

SlamJam said:


> the suns should trade marion and get back a star big man.


Even better...let's keep him and get back a star big man from the IR.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I strongly believe that Suns will trade Marion because of luxury tax.

Suns owner will not pay Marion $35M a year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I strongly believe that Suns will trade Marion because of luxury tax.
> 
> Suns owner will not pay Marion $35M a year.



Sarver recently said in talking about the future that he's not saying he's never going to pay it eventually, but thinks it's hard to continuously do it in their market.


and shouldn't this thread be on the Suns board since he's asking Suns fans?


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Marion at times frustrates me with his offense. But he gives the team so much that it's hard to come down on him. Find another forward, or player for that matter, that'll give you 20 PPG, 12 RPG, 2 SPG, 2 BPG and 40+ MPG. You won't find many people that'll give you that.

As for trading him, you'd better think long and hard before sending him away. The guy is a vital player for Phoenix and will be able to get out on the break even more next year with a healthy Amare.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

[email protected] lines in your [email protected] House beating Lance Armstrong in "Who has the most testicles" by 5 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Durring the regular season Marion was our Co-MVP. I do admit I feel like he can be to passive at times in the playoffs, but this guy busts his *** and does so much stuff for the Suns. It seems to me the only people that don't like him are little kids or those that just don't watch the Suns as much as true Suns fans. 

Personally, I think we need to give Marion another year before we even consider trading him. Even then I don't want to see him go. I want him to retire a Sun. This guy has done a lot for this franchise, is a perfect supporting star, has lots of class, and always gives 110%.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont think you all should trade him...he is a god regular season player...he just needs someone to light a fire under his *** in the playoffs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> i dont think you all should trade him...he is a god regular season player...he just needs someone to light a fire under his *** in the playoffs



he did avg 25.6 pts and 12.6 rebounds against the clippers. He played well against Grizz/ Mavs last yr till he ran into Bruce Bowen against your Spurs. But that's nothing new with Bowen, he shuts down a lot of guys.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He still plays well in the playoffs for the most part, it's just hard for him because it's too easy for the defense to take him out of the offense. When he came into the league, that runner was a huge weapon of his...but that said he still didn't shoot a great percentage. Shawn has been hurt in these last two playoffs when the team cannot run. The Suns cannot rebound the basketball, and cannot play interior defense. These two things destroy any consistency in Marion's offensive game. For Marion's skills to be maximized, Phoenix needs to be able to play defense and rebound. Otherwise, he will mostly be effective in the few games that he is just on fire and the games when the Suns are able to run. 

Another problem is his own. He has the tendency to take himself out of the offense by standing at the three point line. I'd like to see him be Josh Howard-like aggressive on offense, relentless in the attack. He struggled with confidence I think in this year's playoffs. Maybe the facts that his name is always mentioned in trades and people blame nearly every loss on him are starting to affect him mentally, I dunno.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> . Maybe the facts that his name is always mentioned in trades and people blame nearly every loss on him are starting to affect him mentally, I dunno.



It seems as if it motivates him last couple of times. Remember those spans of games where he had unreal pts and boards after the all star break? Seemed like every flip shot, and floater were going in at that time. He was on another level then. Those were just off trade rumors for KG at the deadline, and he was pissed about it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> It seems as if it motivates him last couple of times. Remember those spans of games where he had unreal pts and boards after the all star break? Seemed like every flip shot, and floater were going in at that time. He was on another level then. Those were just off trade rumors for KG at the deadline, and he was pissed about it.


Of course I do...but at some point I'd have to think that you would start to get down about it a bit. Rather than making it a point to prove them wrong, you shut down emotionally and play with no fire. Could go either way, this time I think it went the latter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Of course I do...but at some point I'd have to think that you would start to get down about it a bit. Rather than making it a point to prove them wrong, you shut down emotionally and play with no fire. Could go either way, this time I think it went the latter.



That's true. It also could be he plays SO many minutes during the regular season and never seemingly gets tired, maybe it catches up to him eventually, and he's just gets passive at times?

Looking at the games he's played after his rookie yr. He's only missed 10 games in 6 seasons. That's a lot.

He only played 41 games his rookie yr though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> That's true. It also could be he plays SO many minutes during the regular season and never seemingly gets tired, maybe it catches up to him eventually, and he's just gets passive at times?
> 
> Looking at the games he's played after his rookie yr. He's only missed 10 games in 6 seasons. That's a lot.
> 
> He only played 41 games his rookie yr though.


Yeah, plus the ankles...I think he just gave up. He was getting scored on consistently (to no fault of Shawn's, just great Dallas O') when he was playing defense, and I don't think he's used to that as much. Maybe that plus his tired legs demoralized him, I dunno. But for some reason he just didn't look like the Shawn we know.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Marion averaged:

20.35 points and 11.65 boards in the playoffs

VS LAL

18 points and 9.4 rebounds

VS LAC

25.5 points and 12.5 reounds

VS DAL

16.8 points and 13.1 rebounds


The problems defending Dirk in games 5 and games 6 were most likley due to fatigue and the fact that Dirk would not let his team lose. Many times I saw Dirk make shots where Marion could not have done a better job. This year truly is the Mavs year. 

With Amare back next year and a frontline of KT, TT, and Diaw, I expect Marion to get more rest so he can be fresher for playoff time. It is understandable if he was tired. This guy busts his ***.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hard to think we're gonna we resign TT though. Maybe no room for him and money too may be too much. which has probably been said 10,000 times, though haha


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marion is the man. Any Suns fans that want him gone are idiots.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

VeN said:


> I hope this stops all the Marion is better than Dirk bs from the past.


Marion is better than Dirk at what exactly? Chess?

He sure as hell isn't better than Dirk on the court.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> Marion is better than Dirk at what exactly? Chess?
> 
> He sure as hell isn't better than Dirk on the court.


Shawn's a better rebounder (though they were about even in this series) and defender (when not defending a much bigger player on the post), better at playing passing lanes, better shot blocker. He's better on the break. 

Dirk is better at scoring on the inside and out (with consistency as well), creating his own shot, post defense, ballhandling, passing, and general court leadership.

Dirk is the better player, but that doesn't mean Shawn can't one up Dirk in a few areas.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Shawn's a better rebounder (though they were about even in this series) and defender (when not defending a much bigger player on the post), better at playing passing lanes, better shot blocker. He's better on the break.
> 
> Dirk is better at scoring on the inside and out (with consistency as well), creating his own shot, post defense, ballhandling, passing, and general court leadership.
> 
> Dirk is the better player, but that doesn't mean Shawn can't one up Dirk in a few areas.


Well said. 

I can't think of any reason to get rid of Marion. The luxury tax issue should be null this year with the increase in cap to the low 60's. All key players are on baord for next year with the exception of TT. Why mess with a great thing.

Plus consider this when saying Marion went soft in the playoffs. Not only did he have stats in the normal 20&12 range but he also had some of the toughest assignments going from Odom to Brand to sharing Dirk. Not exactly a bunch of soft players. :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

a tidbit from hoopsworld..I found on bulls board.




> Shawn Marion may still be unhappy in Phoenix. An informed source near the Suns says that Shawn has struggled in Phoenix will all of the attention others are getting and seems increasingly more annoyed at the lack of respect he’s getting in Phoenix, and that rumors of Marion being traded are not just rumors, they may be a lot closer to reality than anyone in Phoenix wants to admit. If Marion indeed wants out of Phoenix, it could make for an interesting summer, as Marion could be the answer for a number of teams, especially in the East – can you say Washington/Philadelphia/Orlando?


If this is true.. Marion needs to shut the **** up and play basketball. It seems as though lately, I'm hearing all this crap. Maybe I didn't hear many things before cuz I never looked or came across it but I'm already getting tired of it in the short amount of time. He's getting as much respect as he deserves. He doesn't hear half the good to greats things commentators, media says about it. You think he would because it seems like he's the kind of person to tape everything, just to see if they mention him by how much he cares about meaningless crap. I love Marion but this keeps up, ship his *** out somewhere else and we'll see how much credit he gets there.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I can't believe that. Marion is by far the nicest and most playful Sun I have yet to meet. He always seems happy and works harder then anyone. If he was not happy I would think he would not be as playful in the lockerroom or with reporters. I also don't think he would have played the way he did. I think this is some  * *let the site's masking system do its job. type it out**  sports writer causing trouble.

Marion is locked into a long term deal and if the Suns are smart they won't trade him even if he demands it. You signed the deal, you are MINE!

Unless we get Dirk, Lebron, KG, Brand, or Duncan in return, Marion is staying right here.


 *-visceral*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Trading Marion for anything short of a superstar would be the direct cause of the Suns having a losing season next season, as far as I'm concerned. Shawn Marion is a superstar by virtue of being the ultimate role player. He hustles, he grabs an ungodly amount of rebounds for a 6'7, 225 small forward, while literally guarding every position on the floor and *never* getting hurt.

What Marion lacks in offensive polish (God is that shot ugly, and man oh man is it inconsistent) he more than atones for in ... every other aspect of playing basketball. Trade rumors are bound to be just that, trade rumors, as getting rid of Shawn Marion is the fast track to losing every last bit of the essential little things that the Suns desperately need, and already don't have enough of even *with* Marion on the floor.

So... yeah. Don't expect a Marion trade... and if one happens, be extremely surprised at the thought of it happening. Oh, and grab your torch and pitchfork, we're going to hang us a GM.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Trading Marion for anything short of a superstar would be the direct cause of the Suns having a losing season next season, as far as I'm concerned. Shawn Marion is a superstar by virtue of being the ultimate role player. He hustles, he grabs an ungodly amount of rebounds for a 6'7, 225 small forward, while literally guarding every position on the floor and *never* getting hurt.
> 
> What Marion lacks in offensive polish (God is that shot ugly, and man oh man is it inconsistent) he more than atones for in ... every other aspect of playing basketball. Trade rumors are bound to be just that, trade rumors, as getting rid of Shawn Marion is the fast track to losing every last bit of the essential little things that the Suns desperately need, and already don't have enough of even *with* Marion on the floor.
> 
> So... yeah. Don't expect a Marion trade... and if one happens, be extremely surprised at the thought of it happening. Oh, and grab your torch and pitchfork, *we're going to hang us a GM*.



So, we'd hang our coach and VP of operations then too. D'Antoni is all of those haha.

He's always saying how it makes no sense to trade him and how we wouldn't have won more than 25 games this yr without him doing what he does.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I know. D'Antoni is sitting in pretty much every position on the team that requires decision making... except for the point guard. He's getting a bit up in the years, we should probably make sure he doesn't play that one spot.

Aside from this, D'Antoni loves the way Marion plays. Loves the hustle, loves the athleticism, loves the fact that he never stops, 82 games, sometimes 45+ minutes in a game and *always* 40+ minutes in a game... You really can't trade for that. Shawn Marion is our ultimate role-player and, really, why would you get rid of that? 

You wouldn't, duh. What a stupid question, Zei.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Marion is a great player, completely versatile. He has alot of skill in his game, but like any other player has much room to improve. Marion just needs to step it up and take on the playoffs head on. He can get to the basket, he can be aggressive, need be, but what he lacks is the capacity to do so. There have been so many instances in which he gets close to the rim and shoots those "ugly floaters" when he should be pounding that ball into the rim with his explosiveness. I guess, myself, being a suns fan, i want to see marion be more aggressive. I want to see him being the one dunking on dirk, not boris diaw (that was sweet though). I dont think trading him is a good idea, what he does for our team is great..he just needs to work on his weaknesses.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Jabba1 said:


> Marion is better than Dirk at what exactly? Chess?
> 
> He sure as hell isn't better than Dirk on the court.


yeh there is no way u can compare marion and nowitzki, we all know that dirk is a lot better but thats also because i dont think we have seen marion at his best and has room to improve


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I didnt notice how much talk there actually was about Marion being traded. Holy ****. Marion needs to stay in Phoenix. His style of play compliments Phoenix ball perfectly. He just needs to not log so many minutes, with the front court of next season, hopefully he'll be able to rest a bit more and take the playoffs at his all-star level. I know this has probably been said...so yah..

So yah, Marion, stay in Phoenix. You bust your ***, and within the next few years I can see Phoenix getting that ring that they keep getting so damn close to. It seems Dallas had its year this year, I think Phoenix is next year. They just really need to find a backup PG for Nash.


----------

